# Why is ethical sourcing essential?



## Yasmin_joon

Hi, I'm doing an assignment for college and one of the questions is - 
Explain why ethical sourcing is essential to the conservation of exotic animal species.

I would really really appreciate some help as im a little bit stuck lol. thanks so much :notworthy:


----------



## Charlottie

Well I have just had a meeting on ethical issues for my project! hehe

We got told that you need to ensure that any animal experiments done doesn't harm the animals, especially if you are trying to convserve them. But we didnt get told much on the animal side.

We mainly got told about plagerism (sp?) which is when you copying someones work and making it your own. Its important to reference your work using the Harvard Referencing System. If you need help understanding the types of plagerism (sp?) then there are some ok clips on youtube. 

Hope this is what you meant =/
Good luck with your project!


----------



## loulou87

Ethical sourcing of exotics is essential- 
1. because you should provide any animal- exotic or not, with a good quality of life
2. because the better the source the better the care the animal would have had (assumed- the more ethical the more the source will have been paid to care for the animal hence better care?)
3. ethical= fair and could assume more honest?
4. We dont really want to take wild caught animals from their habitat and would rather have captive bred and we would use capitve animals rather than WC to minimise the impact. 
5. fair trade- not to take advantage?

Hopefully this will give you a few ideas. the idea is that we take animals from a reputable source and this will mean no-one it taken advantage of, including the animal itself


----------



## Meko

Yasmin_joon said:


> Explain why ethical sourcing is essential to the conservation of exotic animal species.


The main reason would be to preserve animals in the wild. If we don't use ethical sourcing then we'll mainly be supplied with wild caught, reducing the amount of exotic animals in the wild.

Captive bred = wild stay in the wild
wild caught = diminishing numbers of animals in the wild as they're being put into the pet trade.


----------



## erewegoagain

Because ethical sourcing of exotic species can help protect populations in the wild by increasing their economic value to the local population: ie through captive farming schemes of the royal python in ghana

Because although ideally every animal in captivity should be captive bred, there may also be occasions where wild-caught individuals may be needed to protect the long term viability of a species in the wild: for example breeding programmes to enhance populations of sand lizards, great crested newts in the UK. However, ethical sourcing must be applied to protect population stauts


----------



## Yasmin_joon

*Thanks.*

thank you this has been brilliant. finished my assignment now so lets hope i did ok. 

thanks again for everyones replies. :flrt:


----------

